# My friends garden 2014



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

This guy inspired me to plant a garden. We hung around together in our younger days. Thought I would share. And there is more, it was getting late and I quit taking pictures.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

He must be askeered that somebody is going to come and take away all them beautiful vegetables. Looks like he is packing some serious heat in that last picture.

Tinman


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Whats he do with all of it?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

tinman said:


> He must be askeered that somebody is going to come and take away all them beautiful vegetables. Looks like he is packing some serious heat in that last picture.
> 
> Tinman


All kind of varmints, two legged and four legged and some that slither. For the slithering type mainly. And as for the produce, he feeds a lot of family and friends. And the ***** get their share. Oh, that's the "Judge" hanging on his hip.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

now that is a garden


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes sir, my kind of garden. 

Dang, that corn sure looks good.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I've seen more than a few rattlesnakes down near Palacios. I hope to have a garden that big one day.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Now that is a Texas garden!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> Whats he do with all of it?


I'd eat what I could & sell the rest. Lot of work!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was just curious. He could sell a lot at our farmers market. It gets bigger and bigger every weekend. All of a sudden it's cool to eat healthy. Lol.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

My buddy works his tail off in his. I have been learning from him but I don't have the energy he does. My sweet corn has taken a beating from the wind and lack of rain. Right now what isn't broke off is laying down, I don't know if his got plastered this morning when the squall rolled in. He has a little protection from the north but this was due west up to 61 mph about three thirty this morning along with driving rain. Anyhow, I welcome the rain, in a couple of days it will blow the other way and stand it back up. I got squash and cucumbers ready to pick, got to get the rubber boots out.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup! farming is a tough row to hoe. You work your tail off & have visions of all the veggies you plant. Then bam the bugs come the weather goes south etc. But you can't beat the return. Its the most quality food in the world. 
It beats the heck out of hot house veggies.
I'm not in it for health I'm in it for taste. You can't beat homegrown food. 
Its very satisfying to eat out of your garden.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

At what point does a garden become a farm?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice. I'd like to see that farm and talk to the owner. He's doing a lot of things right.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tail_Pincher said:


> At what point does a garden become a farm?


I live on a farm. To me if you live on a farm you should have chickens & a garden.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Tail_Pincher said:


> At what point does a garden become a farm?


I have a cousin on my grandmothers side in Pearsall that grows veggies and other things. He does 6.2 million in sales per year and has around fifty employees. At one time he had over 250 pieces of equipment. His family is totally involved and we leased our farm to his dad for years down there. I don't know if he started in a garden or what but he has grown into a top producer. I can't imagine the headache of growing thousands of acres of produce, this garden I have of maybe a half acre is plenty. That's an interesting question, I remember we used to call big gardens truck farms. And I think the produce went straight to grocers but those days are gone. I guess all gardeners are farmers, but all gardens aren't farms and like Rubberback says you can't beat homegrown for taste.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I live on a farm. To me if you live on a farm you should have chickens & a garden.


The term "ranch" vs farm has always been a mystery to me so I call my farm, Meadowlark Ranch.

It includes about 40 head of cattle and literally millions of fish that are grown in 5 different ponds...or is it "tanks"...or maybe "lakes"? It also includes large numbers of meadowlarks...and with some luck and Rubberback's birds, will include once again free running bob white quail.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> The term "ranch" vs farm has always been a mystery to me so I call my farm, Meadowlark Ranch.
> 
> It includes about 40 head of cattle and literally millions of fish that are grown in 5 different ponds...or is it "tanks"...or maybe "lakes"? It also includes large numbers of meadowlarks...and with some luck and Rubberback's birds, will include once again free running bob white quail.


I sure many people would enjoy seeing pictures of your ranch. I sure would.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> The term "ranch" vs farm has always been a mystery to me so I call my farm, Meadowlark Ranch.
> 
> It includes about 40 head of cattle and literally millions of fish that are grown in 5 different ponds...or is it "tanks"...or maybe "lakes"? It also includes large numbers of meadowlarks...and with some luck and Rubberback's birds, will include once again free running bob white quail.


I've always called them ponds. Makes me think now that you say "tanks".


----------

